# Saflager S23



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/07)

Put down a two can brew (Black Rock Lager and added a can Homebrand Draught), nothing else added. Used Saflager S23 for the first time. Temperature has been a constant 12 degrees which sits nicely in the recommended 11-15 degrees as per the packet. Getting ready to bottle. Would normally just put this away for a couple of months. Any hints on conditioning the beer other than this ?


----------



## jkeysers (13/6/07)

If you can Cold Condition (chill the brew as close to 0 degrees) in a 2ndry vessel (another fermenter, racking cube) for as long as you can possibly wait, it should keep improving. That'd be a good start.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/07)

i_like_chicken said:


> If you can Cold Condition (chill the brew as close to 0 degrees) in a 2ndry vessel (another fermenter, racking cube) for as long as you can possibly wait, it should keep improving. That'd be a good start.



Can put to a second fermenter. How cold is "cold" in cold conditioning ?
As long as I can - does this refer to the SG level? Or when I want to drink the stuff ?
If I bottle and put into a fridge (temp down to low single digits) will this have any effect ?

Thanks for responding


----------



## jkeysers (13/6/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Can put to a second fermenter. How cold is "cold" in cold conditioning ?


As close to zero degrees as you can get. Actually -1 degree I think is perfect for CCing.



> As long as I can - does this refer to the SG level? Or when I want to drink the stuff ?


I was just saying to CC it for as long as you can. The longer you do it, the cleaner it will taste and the clearer it will be. Theres many schools of thought on this, but if you can CC a Lager for 3-4 weeks, you should end up with a good beer.



> If I bottle and put into a fridge (temp down to low single digits) will this have any effect ?


It will have an effect, it will get drunk! haha. You can "bottle condition" but I don't know much about that as I'm a kegger.

See here for more info;
http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter8-3.html


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/07)

Had a thought (a beer might have been better but too early). Will bottle half and cold condition for a couple of months. See what the results are. Next stupid question - when cold conditioning, do you use a sealed container or do I need an air lock ? Will look at the recommended site now, thanks.


----------



## jkeysers (13/6/07)

Have a search around this site. You will find heaps of info on CCing. And bottle conditioning as well for that matter.

This should get ya started;
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...%2Bconditioning


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/07)

i_like_chicken said:


> Have a search around this site. You will find heaps of info on CCing. And bottle conditioning as well for that matter.
> 
> This should get ya started;
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...%2Bconditioning



Thanks for site tip. Explained a bit more. Filled in another piece of the puzzle. Will cc in a smaller container and bottle a dozen longnecks for comparison. Pity it takes so long to get a result though !! Thanks for the help


----------

